# How many pets do you have???



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Do you have multiple pets? How many do you have in your household. Dogs, cats, reptiles! Fish... everything!

I have 3 kittens, 2 cats and 2 dogs 

:biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Anster monster is our only dependent. :becky:


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I do have three dogs and three cats


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I've got my dog Louis, an _extremely_ needy and loud umbrella cockatoo Hermes, and a mean little sun conure Mango...and boy do they keep my hands full  At least now that I have Louis he helps clean up the floors. Birds are quite messy :frown:


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

1 dog and 3 cats.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

We currently have 3 dogs and a tank full of fish--including an old goldfish and a pleco that I've had for about 20 yrs. :smile:

Pets from our past: 4 cats, another dog, more fish, snails, several hamsters, little frogs and 3 guinea pigs. :rip:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Five dogs and four cats, ten chickens and five pigeons that live outside, three aquariums with various fish and invertebrates.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

3 Dogs (Zoey, chihuahua, Shellie, Golden Retriever, Ziva, Miniature Pinscher), 5 Cats, 2 chinchillas, 2 RES Turtles.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Six dogs, all girls...

Bailey 4 year old Dane
Akasha 2 year old Dane
Freya 10 month old Dane
Zuri 8 month old Dane
Shiloh 4 year old wolf hybrid 
Emmy 5 year old Heinz 57 mutt


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Three dogs:

Brady - 3 yr old male Boston Terrier

Pandora - 1 yr old female German Shepherd

Showa - 6 yr old male Siberian Husky

One goldfish named Spiderman.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

1 Female Guinea pig (Official Name Roqueford after the cheese but I dont call her that)
1 36 gallon fish tank (mulitple fish) in the family room
I Have another 36 gallon tank waiting to be set up that I will eventually put in my living room. 
My son has a 50 gallon fish tank in his bedroom.
We have 4 dogs. 2 female labs yellow (8yrs.)~Sandi chocolate (5yrs,)~Roxi 2 male dogs beagle (12yrs.) ~Lucky ori~pei (3yrs.) Gordon

gosh at one point we had a bunny, lizards, snake, velied chameleon, hamsters and we were the neighborhood petting zoo! haha!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

As of right now we have two dogs.

Lucky- 11 year old German Shorthair Pointer
Duncan- 9 month old Black Russian Terrier

Sometime the beginning of next year we will hopefully be adding another BRT....a female. I can't wait. :tongue:


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow, some of you have so many pets! 

I'm hoping to adopt another dog, another cat and 3 guinea pigs to the mix in the next year. The cat and dog is questionable, depending on how Spike's training goes and how they all get along.

I'm jealous now....

We've had 2 cats and 3 dogs prior to this. Not all at the same time. 1 cat by itself, then 1 cat and 1 dog and then 2 dogs.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I must have cats.....and dogs..


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

My big boy Aspen!! Alaskan Malamute 5.6 years old. :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

CrazyRawFedZoo said:


> I must have cats.....and dogs..


Kate-your avatar is hilarious! I start laughing whenever I see it. Love it!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

CrazyRawFedZoo said:


> I must have cats.....and dogs..


I would love to have cats...wanted them all my life! But my husband and I are both deathly allergic to them :frown: Luckily Louis seems to be part cat...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

schtuffy said:


> Luckily Louis seems to be part cat...


Aspen is part cat as well. LOL!!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

We have 3 dogs: a 17 yr old golden, 2 Italian Greyhounds: 1yr old and 2 yrs old, a Chinese Water Dragon, a canary, a albino African dwarf frog, 2 clown loaches, a giant feeder fish, a spotted catfrish, and a freshwater shark.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

1 dog (Harleigh, 2 y/o) and 2 cats (Tigger, 13.5 y/o and Phoebe, 1 - almost 2 - y/o) living at home. Rebel (4 y/o) lives with my brother, but he visits quite a bit.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Living with me? lol

Annie- 1.5 year old Boxer
Zailey- 7 month old Dane
Ellie- 4ish year old shelter kitty
Levi/ Ironclad (depending on who's asking)- few months old kitten


I'm in the process of house hunting, so that Champ- 4 year old GSD mix and Murphy- 10 year old Cocker Spaniel can be back at home full time. Right now they are with family while I'm in my rental.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Five cats:

Theus - 10 month old orange tabby
Meatball - 5.5 year old tuxedo
Tricksie - 2.5 year old black
Amaya - 20 month old Siberian Husky
Ryou - 19 month old Siberian Husky

Woops, those last two were dogs. They act feline enough, though. 

One snake:

Necare - old as dirt bull snake

One gerbil:

Thumper - 3 year old gray


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

3 craazy Papillon dogs (half-mutt looking aka: not show quality xD)
Sparky - 6 years old
Patchie - 6 years old
Popi - 4 years old

1 betta fish
Iris - 4 years old (and doing greeaat)


----------



## Jgk2383 (Oct 27, 2010)

6 dogs. Elvis, Ivan and Dux are the German Shepherds. Lola, Winston, and Tink are the Rat terriers (Rat Terrorists)


----------



## Jackielyn (May 27, 2009)

Cody-14 months Great Dane male
Diva-9 (almost 10) yr old Great Dane female
Bill-9 month old kitty (he is acts like a dog)
2 hermit crabs
1 betta

I'd love to get a big fish tank and we are currently looking to adopt a bird...possibly a small parrot like a conure.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Swoshum - 16 year old grumpy cat
Cyrano - several months old sweetest kitten ever
Pennywise - 9 1/2 year old lab/pit bull mix
Milo - 4 year old corgi/heeler/dachshund mix
Peyton - 14 month old Doberman Pinscher


----------



## Ringoratter (Feb 13, 2011)

Rat Terriers: Daisy, Ringo and Chance. 
Lab? Sophie


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

3Dogs
7or8 year old Basset Hound female (shelter rescue)... Myrtle the turtle, stinky,squirt
2 1/2 year old Bullmastiff female... Marlo, cow tongue 
2 year old Pit Bull male (shelter rescue) Richtor, guy dog

2 Horses
17 year old sorrel mare Letta. Had her mother so raised her from a colt
7 year old chestnut mare Pistol, bought her when she was 4


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have four, Kagan, Skimmer, Kirby, Kelsey two girls and two boys all dogs I also have about 20 fish I spend my days training and walking them through the sawpine forest area they love it like crazy "when I'm not working"
Any chance I get I take them swimming in ponds, but they swim in my pool more than I do I think..


----------



## _Trish (Jan 31, 2011)

Four dogs - two Boston Terriers; Ellie (black&white) 4 years old & Peanut 1 year old (black, brindle & white), two French Bulldogs; Louie (cream) 5 years old & Kirby (fawn pied) 2 years old

Four rabbits - three Netherland Dwarfs; Charm (chestnut, agouti) 4 years old, Silverado (black otter) 3 years old, Betty (blue) 1 year old & one Mini Lop; Sebastian (blue) 6 months old

One horse - Teddy; Paint gelding (dun tobiano) 12 years old

BTW Herzo, a female foal is called a filly, a male is called a colt.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I have 2 cats, approximately 10 years old, Tiger and Raven. And I have two dogs, a GSD who is almost 2, Thor, and a Boxer who is 3 1/2, Tyson. Both of my cats and my GSD are rescues.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I have just two, my pup Mollie and my cat Windy. They could not be more perfect for me. 
I'd absolutely love to rescue more but my handbrake (husband) is not exactly an animal lover so I'm awfully thankful for the ones I have.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I've got a Whippet (Piper), and two cats (Chloe and Twitch) as well as fish. Busy house hold!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes Trish, thanks I do know that, but it's a general term.Maybe not proper but I guess I have always used the term colt.My horse is having a colt.Sorry I've just never said my horse or mare is having a foal.Maybe it's just a term ranchers use because it's what you hear around here more than the term foal or filly unless you ask 
the gender.And I grew up on a ranch still work on a ranch and know many ranchers it's just how we say it.
And around here it's called a horse colt to be a male not just a colt to general.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I have seven ungrateful felions, one who has been with me for 12 years, the rest because of people dumping animals off in the Everglades.

I also have two hoodlums. 

<----------- those hoodlums, right there....

Brother and sister who were ALSO dumped off in the Everglades.

I'm not an official pet rescue but I sure feel like one sometimes.

People try to give me more animals but I tell them that unless they wish to make monthly donations, I just can't. I do work with a lady who is part of an animal rescue and she has taken some cats that were dumped out here, as well. As of the last I heard, they were all doing well, most were adopted but she still has a few from out here. 

Every single animal that was dumped out here has been spayed/neutered so I may not be doing a lot but I'm doing something. One day....one day I'll have a rescue...and I can do more.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i have 2 daughters and 1 dog.


----------

